# Building a CNC Router - Parts (Help me)



## Baileyisme (May 1, 2014)

Hi, I am going to be building a (3 axis) CNC Router soon enough if my build ends up cheaper then what I can buy one for, and I was wondering about choosing Stepper motors and a spindle, I will be building it about 750mm x 1100mm.. that seemed to be a good size and would fit great in the area i have. I would like to build it so that it will be able to mill though most materials (except metal and things like that) so i can future proof myself. I was looking at Nema 23 Stepping motors, but i wasnt too sure if they would be good or not but I had no idea on the spindle..

I was thinking of getting this kit with USB: 
buildyourcnc.com/item/electronicsAndMotors-3axis-100-elcombo

Thanks!
Bailey


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Check out CNCzone.com, dumpsster cnc, McMaster Carr and the links they have on their websites. There is a lot of information out there. Also Solsylva's site has a lot of info.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Baileyisme, (or should I call you N/A?)

Your first question to ask is: Do you deliver to Australia? You may be already doing this, but it can take forever to get items from some vendors to Australia.

Good luck,
Otis Guillebeau


----------



## Baileyisme (May 1, 2014)

OPG3 said:


> Baileyisme, (or should I call you N/A?)
> 
> Your first question to ask is: Do you deliver to Australia? You may be already doing this, but it can take forever to get items from some vendors to Australia.
> 
> ...


Haha, you can call me Bailey,

No, I will probably not be ordering from another country, I was just trying to work out what I was going to buy before I figured out where I was going to buy it from..

Thanks for the reply!
Bailey.


----------



## BradD (Mar 21, 2014)

*Nema 23?*

Nema 23's should be OK if you're doing carving or other light work. I've got 34's on mine and I'm limited more by my Porter Cable 1-3/4 hp router motor. 

The advantages of the 23's include lower cost. Also less mass to move around, which should result in a more nimble router.

I can't help you much on spindles (see P-C 1-3/4 hp. above.) More money = throwing more chips farther. At some point, you'll need to go to 34's to match the $$$ spindle.

I'd suggest starting affordable, and work your way up. Use your router to build upgrades like spindle mounts, bigger nema mounts, etc., as the need arises. The alternative is go Big if the budget is there. 

If you're planning to cut 3/4 ply parts in one pass, go Big. If you're building a wooden machine, go small. I recommend a kit from an established builder. Mine is a CNCRouterparts.com. Check them out. I think they will ship international.

You have budgeted $4-5,000, right?

Brad


----------



## Baileyisme (May 1, 2014)

I have bought all the electronics, ill list them below.. I was thinking of designing it so that the bed moves instead of the whole upright part, that way i dont need such strong motors for that, since they are moving less.. I am building it all out of aluminum since i can get that for free.. thanks for the reply!

Stepper Motors - Nema 23 CNC 287oz-in,Single Shaft,6-lead Stepper Motor Router
Driver Board - 3 Axis CNC Stepper Motor Driver Controller Board 3.5A TB6560
Power Supply - 24V 15A 360W CNC Stepper Motor Driver Power Supply
Spindle - Porter-Cable 120V Laminate Trimmer 7310

Ended up costing me about $400, all I have to get now are the bearings, linear slides and some beam couplers for the threaded rods.. i'm kinda basing it off this: instructables.com/id/DIY-CNC-Router/ 
except, obviously the bed will move instead of the rest and a few other minor modifications.. and it will be 750mm x 1100mm (29.53in x 43.31in)


----------

